# Need Help Sexing Leucs



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

I have leucomelas that I raised from tadpoles. I have attached some photos. I would appreciate any help sexing them. 

1. One year old.
2. There are two of them.
3. I hear no singing.
4. They seem to be small to me, but I have seen no other leucs to compare them to.
5. Their apparent small size would seem to suggest males, but lack of singing makes me wonder if they are female.
6. They are fat due to weekend feeders in the viv over Xmas and a wonderful neighbor.
7. They are Mike Shrom line - circa 2005/6 F3. If anyone has any for sale, please PM me.
8. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I have had a pair of Leucs for 14 months now, I'm assuming they were atleast a month or two oow when I got them. Just within the last month or two I've started to hear calling and even still it's quiet and not fully developed. The first picture looks similar to my male. The frog in the last picture is a little plumper than my male ever gets though not nearly as larger as my "female" can get. Leucs can be hard to judge I've read and my 14 months is the extent of my experience but I wouldn't give up on a 1.1 yet.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88708
Try playing the video Troy provided. That was the most effective call recording I've ever come across. Before my male was able to produce any kind of noise he would take a wide stance and start shaking. I only ever played it a few times in a row, I always felt bad for him as worked up as he would get, didn't want to stress him out.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

RobR: I appreciate the info. I have read that leucs mature at a year old. Mine are at 13 months. I tried playing a recorded leuc call and got no response.

If anyone has a guess on the sex of these frogs based on the photos, I"d appreciated your input.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm not sure where you changed between pictures of the two, but if the first three pictures you attached are of one frog, and the last three of the other frog, I'm going to guess the first is male and the second is a female. 
Comparing them side by side, is one larger than the other? My female leucs have always been both longer and wider than males, which is the easiest way for me to sex adult leucs.
Bryan


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Bryan, Comparing them side by side they are the same size.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

The fatter of the two is most likely female. I'm not so sure about the other one, but it could be a male. Keep listening, and try to crank up the humidity in their viv. Provide larger feedings, and most importantly, be patient. Frogs breed when they feel like it, and not a moment before.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

If they don't breed, that is fine with me. I just think they are happier in pairs. I just like happy frogs.


----------

